# How do you zero in?



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Which method/procedure is the right one to zero in your scope at the range after you have bore sighted it? Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get it on paper at 25 yards, make scope adjustments.

Then 100, make scope adjustments.

Let barrel cool.

Shoot 3 or 5 shot group letting barrel cool between shots. Make scope adjustments for your group center.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

BullyARed said:


> Which method/procedure is the right one to zero in your scope at the range after you have bore sighted it? Thanks.


Had mine bore sighted to 50. It was dead on. Moved out to 100, small adjustment after first shot and then dead on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks. If you have a 3x9x40 scope, do you set it at 9 or 3 at 25, 50, or 100 yards?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

How long do yâ€™all let the gun rest in between shots to cool down?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> Thanks. If you have a 3x9x40 scope, do you set it at 9 or 3 at 25, 50, or 100 yards?


The same movement you see at hi power is exactly what you want to control at low power I say it's up to you.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

If already bore sighted at 50, why not just hang your target at 100 yards and go from there? I typically shoot a 3 shot group and then adjust for the average, but that's just me. I typically don't allow for much cooling time as I've found my cold bore shot is rarely more than 1/2 MOA out from my hot zero, and that's well within tolerance for a hunting rifle in my humble opinion.


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

I go 50, 100, 200, 400, 600


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't trust bore sight...and I have had many in previous years, some of which were way off. I remove the bolt out of the action, set it up on a steady rest, look through the barrel at a fixed spot at 50-75 yards, then look through the scope, and adjust accordingly. This method has always gotten me real close as I then just take it to shoot at 100 yards. I will shoot 3-4 rounds, let cool, then shoot more until I get a good group. At this point I move out to 200 yards until I can get it 1" high on the larger calibers capable of shooting farther.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

3 shots, make scope adjustment for the group. Repeat until I'm satisfied.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Kinda depends on what you have at your range. I have 50 and 100 yard targets so I get on paper and zero to 50. I look at my ballistics for that load in that specific gun and then make my adjustments for a 100 or 200 yard zero. I then move to 100 for a couple confirmation shots and make any fine adjustments. Part of my choosing this method is that it is very easy for me to see my shots on target at 50 with my rifle mounted scope or my very inadequate spotting scope if Iâ€™m using an unmagnified reflex sight.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I just set up at 100, remove the bolt, have the rifle in a steady rest (I use a rear bag and a front bipod), look down the bore to make sure the barrel is on paper, then look through the scope and adjust crosshairs as necessary. Then I fire a round, and make adjustments ffrom there. I usually am where I need to be within 5-8 shots. Reset my turrets to zero,, and call it a day.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Remove bolt and line it up at 100 yard target and adjust scope if needed to get it close. Need to make sure the rifle is steady and you donâ€™t move it when getting the scope on paper too. I will then shoot 3 shots without waiting and make adjustments as needed. Then I will let the barrel cool and shoot 2-3 more to confirm adjustments. Reset zero stopsâ€¦.turrets. After that I will shoot at 200, 300, 400, and 500 yards and note the MOA needed to get it there accurately. I only do that with certain guns that I know I will have the potential to take long shots so that I will have the data already and can adjust in the field ASAP.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Beating a dead horse, but here is my method which is what others have said. \

Mount scope... double check torques and ensure the reticle is level to the action. Blue locktite on mount and ring screws. 

At the house I remove the bolt from the gun, set it in a nice stable position and while looking through the barrel I line it up on a small target of some sort at about 20ft. It helps to have a helper, but while keeping the barrel aimed at your "target" I will look through the scope and adjust the crosshairs to align with said target. That's my "bore sight". 

I head to the range. If possible, I set a target up at 25, 50 and 100yds. You could easily do 25 and 100, and its possible to do 100. Take a shot at 25, make rough adjustments to get you close...doesn't have to be drilling the bulls eye. Shoot a shot at 50 and again, rough adjustments to get you close... just trying to stay on paper. You can easily jump from 25 out to 100, you SHOULD still be well within a 12x12 paper target and odds are it will be within a few inches of the 25yd shots. You can also just set a target at 100, and if you have someone there to call your shots, you can walk it in. I've done this a few times when crunched for time, but it takes more shots usually.

At 100, get the rifle nice and stable, the less of YOU that is touching the rifle to hold it on target, the better. I like to use a combination of a rest and sandbags to where I pretty much just gently pull the trigger. Sandbags absorb recoil, and rest holds the rifle. Make your fine adjustments to get the point of impact exactly where you want. I don't do 3 shot groups, I shoot one round at a time, taking my time on each shot, and adjust accordingly. Once you have it hitting exactly where you want, wait 30 minutes for the barrel to cool completely, then make one final shot. This will tell you if you have a large point of impact change between a cold bore and a warm/hot bore.

Scope power doesn't matter, use the highest setting so you can "aim small, miss small". 

Plenty of ways to skin this cat, but you should be able to zero the rifle in less than 10 shots. If you are shooting a box of ammo to zero, you need to step back and look at what's going on and what you are doing wrong, or what gear may not me set up correctly.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> I don't trust bore sight...and I have had many in previous years, some of which were way off. I remove the bolt out of the action, set it up on a steady rest, look through the barrel at a fixed spot at 50-75 yards, then look through the scope, and adjust accordingly. This method has always gotten me real close as I then just take it to shoot at 100 yards. I will shoot 3-4 rounds, let cool, then shoot more until I get a good group. At this point I move out to 200 yards until I can get it 1" high on the larger calibers capable of shooting farther.


You literally just told how to bore sight after saying you don't trust bore sighting.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Pretty sure he meant commercially bought bore sighting devices (he doesnt trust).....vs old school look down the barrel bore sighting techniques (his prefered bore sighting method).


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

You mentioned how long to let the barrel cool... depending on your barrel this can make a big difference. Some factory barrels (and depending on caliber I believe) will heat up quicker then others. The hotter the barrel the more potential for your rounds to start walking. A good aftermarket barrel designed for competition or extreme accuracy (Brux, bartlien...) are designed to fire as fast as you can (almost) and still maintain good accuracy. Also, when hunting. Your first shot is a cold bore shot! At 100 yards you may only be off an inch but that can be the difference in DRT or a gut shot. 
I would go no more then 3 with 5 max before letting the barrel get a good cool down and 1 single good cold bite wants everything is done tonconfirm as mentioned above.
One other note... how do you leave your gun after shooting? Do you detail clean it? Oil the barrel? Leave it dirty (some customs say donâ€™t worry about cleaning until shots walk but everyone has their own methods) . If your final shot is a cold bore â€œdirtyâ€ barrel then you may leave it dirty until season is over. If you clean it then cold bore shoot and itâ€™s dead on then possibly clean it the same when putting it up. Just some other info you may not have thought of. Hope it helps and good luck. (Iâ€™m sure someone can correct me on a few things!!)


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

bearintex said:


> You literally just told how to bore sight after saying you don't trust bore sighting.


Through the years I paid several sporting goods places to bore sight a rifle after a scope change, new gun scope mount, etc. For $20, they insert a short boresite tool into the end of the barrel and adjust the scope accordingly. Some were way off and I spent more money in ammo trying to get it on paper. I thought about it and ended up doing it the way I describe years ago. I also will not let them mount a scope anymore, as it will typically just get tightened all the way down on one side...ring halves touching...then snugged down on the opposite side...ring halves not touching.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I just set up at 100, remove the bolt, have the rifle in a steady rest (I use a rear bag and a front bipod), look down the bore to make sure the barrel is on paper, then look through the scope and adjust crosshairs as necessary. Then I fire a round, and make adjustments ffrom there. I usually am where I need to be within 5-8 shots. Reset my turrets to zero,, and call it a day.


I do the same but lately I've been moving my crosshairs from where I was aiming after my first shot to the bullet hole on the target without moving my rifle. My next shot puts my bullet where I was originally aiming.

TH


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> I do the same but lately I've been moving my crosshairs from where I was aiming after my first shot to the bullet hole on the target without moving my rifle. My next shot puts my bullet where I was originally aiming.
> 
> TH


This. Clamp rifle in solid tabletop stand, with the crosshairs on center of the target fire a three shot group, open bolt and let barrel cool. Then use your scope adjustments to take your crosshairs to center average of your three shot group. Next three shot group should be dang close to spot on if the barrel cooled back to normal.

I sometimes forget this method and revert back to trying to calculate the amount of clicks I need to adjust the scope, which never works perfect.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bore sight at 50. Shoot 1 shot and adjust at 50. Move to 100 shoot 1 shot and adjust (trust my rifle). Then shoot 3. Re adjust if necessary let cool and shoot 3 more then go home.


----------

